# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  أقوى كريمات تبييض اليدين الويه والجسم + خصم وهدية 🎁👸❤👍

## ام الوصايف

🎁وتستمر عروض الشهر الكريم 🎁
خصومات 😍هدايا 🎁وتوصيل مجاني🚛
هالمجموعة تشمل اقوى كريمات لتبييض اليدين والويه والجسم 
كريم بريق الشمس لتبييض اليدين وازالة سواد السواقة مع صابونته
كريم عروس لتبييض الويه والرقبة مع صابونته 
كريم العرايس للجسم مع صابونته
مع المجموعة 3 منتجات هدية 🎁
واقي شمسي + سنفرة الذهب للويه + قناع صلصال جبال الاطلس 
واللي حابة تغير الهدية 
تروم تختار من المنتجات التالية: 
كريم الريول
حمام العرايس بالاعشاب
قناع الذهب
روح الورد بالاعشاب
قناع العرايس
كريم علاج الهالات السود
للطلب طرشي بياناتج عالواتساب: 00971508275119
وفالكن طيب🌹❤

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------


## ام الوصايف

مرحبا خواتي عرايس وعضوات وزوارمنتدانا الغالي حياكم الله في موضوعي وشعاري دايما كما هو معروف عند اللي تعاملوا معاي هو المنتجات الروعة والصدق والامانة والحمد لله

وللطلب من منتجاتي والاستفسار عنها :
رسالة نصية :0508275119
الواتس اب :0508275119 
وتحياتي لكل من نورت موضوعي  



 بعد الاقبال الكبير ماشاء الله على كريم بريق الشمس لتبييض اليدين وازالة كل مشاكلها بما فيها النحافة والبقع الناتجة عن تعرض اليدين لاشعة الشمس اثناء السواقة حبيت انزل الموضوع اللي تبغي تستفيد وتبيض ايدينها وتتميز بيدين بيضاء ناعمة .
وها كل شي عن الكريم 
اسم الكريم :
{ بريق الشمس } + صابونته
الكريم حصريا عندي واللي تباه تطلبه عن طريق موقعي او عالواتساب 0508275119 هذا رقمي ماعندي غيره وماعندي مندوبات في الامارات ولافي اي دولة !


مميزاته :
1 - يبيض اليدين ويزيل البقع الناتجة عن التعرض لاشعة الشمس اثناء السواقة

2 - يخلي لون اليدين موحد مع لون الجسم
3 - يمتن اليدين يقلل من مظهر النحافة (للي يديها نحيفة ) 

4 - ينعم اليدين ويبيضها 
5 - يحمي اليدين من الاضرار البيئية ويحميها من اشعة الشمس الضارة UVAو UVB

6- يعيد مظهر الشباب والتالق لليدين لانه يزيل التشقق والخطوط الدقيقة على ظهر اليد 
7- يزيل البقع السودا عاليدين وعلامات الشيخوخة المبكرة وكل الشوائب اللي تظهر عاليدين 

طريقة استخدام الكريم مع صابونته :
تغسل اليدين بالصابونة وتدهني الكريم مرتين الى 3 مرات في اليوم 
وهذي صور الكريم والصابونة 








خواتي عند الطلب حددي تبين تبييض ونفخ اليدين وتمتينها ام تبييض بس ؟ الكريمين نفس السعر
لتوصيل داخل الامارات عن طريق شركة توصيل سلم واستلم 25 ل 45درهم حسب المنطقة
وخارج الامارات بالبريد الممتاز

----------


## ام الوصايف

مرحبا خواتي حياكم الله في مواضيع ام الوصايف للعناية بالبشرة شعارنا التميز والامانة والحمد لله منتجاتنا معروفة داخل وخارج الامارات بانها طبيعية 100%و مفيدة للبشرة ونتايجها مضمونة وكلها محلله ومرخصة

وللطلب من منتجاتي والاستفسار عنها :
رسالة نصية :0508275119
الواتس اب :0508275119 
وتحياتي لكل من نورت موضوعي 


الموضوع عن كريم عروس للويه الغني عن التعريف (حصري عند ام الوصايف) 
الكريم الفعال في ازالة الكلف والبقع والنمش وازالة بقع الحبوب والبثور من الويه وجعل بشرتج صافية وناعمة مثل بشرة البيبي 

الحمد لله كل اللي جربوا الكريم فادهم واللي زين في الكريم انج حتى لو خليتيه بشرتج تتم صافية ومنورة والكريم طبيعي والحمد لله وتستخدمه الحامل والمرضع
ومع الكريم صابونةالتبييض الاسود والواقي الشمسي والحمد لله هالصابونة عليها اقبال وايد وفي بنات خلصوا الكريم ومستمرين عليها لانها مفيدة للويه ومميزاتها انها تفتح البشرة وتعالج الحبوب واثاره والواقي الشمسي مفيد في حماية البشرة من اشعة الشمس المضرة للبشرة 


وهذي صور الكريم مع الصابونه






كريم واحد يكفيج لتصبح بشرتج صافية واللي حابة اضيف لها الواقي الشمسي تخبرني ^^ 
اللي طلبت الكريم راح نطرش لها الحجم الكبير بنفس السعر لين نفاذ الكمية 
التوصيل سلم واستلم 25 درهم والمنطقة الغربية 45 درهم 
ولدول مجلس التعاون الخليجي بالبريد الممتاز 

تحذير:
كريم عروس للويه موجود حصريا عند ( ام الوصايف) بالامارات وليس لدينا مندوبات في دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي واي مجموعة او كريم يحمل نفس الاسم لسنا مسؤولين عنه


ولاتحرموني خواتي من دعواتكم ^_^اختكم ام الوصايف

----------


## ام الوصايف

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : « من دخل السوق فقال: "لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير" كتب الله له ألف ألف حسنة ومحا عنه ألف ألف سيئة ورفع له ألف الف درجة »

مرحبا خواتي عرايس وعضوات وزوارمنتدانا الغالي حياكم الله في موضوعي وشعاري دايما كما هو معروف عند اللي تعاملوا معاي هو المنتجات الروعة والصدق والامانة والحمد لله 
ومنتجاتي كلها منتجات طبيعيه ومحلله ومرخصة

وللطلب من منتجاتي والاستفسار عنها :
بن كود: 2B558598
رسالة نصية :0508275119
الواتس اب :0508275119 
وتحياتي لكل من نورت موضوعي 


خواتي بعد الاقبال الكبير ماشاء الله على كريم العرايس لتبييض الجسم وتوحيد لونه وازالة سواد الاباط والمناطق الحساسة والاكواع والركب داخل وخارج الامارات نزلت لكم الموضوع عشان اللي تتمنى جسم ابيض بدون اي سواد تستفيد من الكريم وصابونه الاسود 
وكريم العرايس هو كريم مغربي طبيعي من الاعشاب يفتح بشرة الجسم بطريقة طبيعية وبدون اضرار


واللي تبغي بشرة:
بيضا بدون اي بقع سود 
ناعمة كالحرير
فاتحة اللون
لون جسم موحد
ريحة حلوة 
واللي تعاني من سواد منطقة الاباط او الاكواع والركب او المناطق الحساسة 
عليها بكريم العرايس مع صابونته 
لانه فيه كل هذه المواصفات فهو يبيض ويوحد وينعم البشرة ويزيل سواد الاباط والمناطق الحساسة والاكواع والركب زيادة على هذا يخلي ريحة الجسم تجنن هذا الكريم يغنيج عن استعمال اكثر من كريم لبشرتج كريم تفتيح كريم تنعيم كريم معطر لان كريم العرايس عبارة عن كريم واحد شامل كل هذا 


طريقة استعمال الكريم والصابون:
 تغسلين بالصابونة وتدهنين الكريم على الجسم مرتين في اليوم صبح ومسى يوميا ومن اول اسبوع استعمال تشوفين ان بشرتج فتحت ونورت واستوت ناعمة شرات اليهال
وهذه صور الكريم والصابونة:





والكريم طبيعي 100% ومحلل ومرخص من بلدية دبي ويصلح لجميع انواع البشرة حتى الحساسة منها وتستخدمه الحامل والمرضع 
التوصيل عن طريق شركة توصيل سلم واستلم 25 درهم والمنطقة الغربية 45 درهم 
التوصيل لدول مجلس التعاون الخليجي بالبريد الممتاز

ولاتحرموني خواتي من دعواتكن ^^

----------


## ام الوصايف

هذي روابط مواضيعي :



بسم الله نبدأ
ماشاء الله لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله 


عروس مالجة وتجهزين لعرسج حياج الله هالمجموعة مالج غنى عنها ^_^ 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...203&highlight=
مجموعة بياض الثلج للويه والجسم افضل مجموعة تبييض وتوحيد اللون 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1179568
تبغين تتميزين بويه وجسم ابيض بياض الثلج مجموعة عروس هي الحل

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...602&highlight=

الحل الامثل للتخلص من الحبوب والبثور والكلف والنمش مجموعة شذى
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...208&highlight=

مجموعة بشرتي الوردية وتمتعي ببياض طبيعي روعة مرخصة من بلدية دبي


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...355&highlight=
مجموعة الوصايف للويه وتمتعي بويه مشدود ابيض صافي ومورد مثل نجمات السينما

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...157&highlight=

كريم الاميرة مع الواقي الشمسي لتبييض البشرة وازالة الكلف والبقع طبيعي مرخص
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1022788

كريم عروس للويه اقوى كريم يبيض ويخوز الكلف والنمش ويصفي البشرة 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1176429
اقوى كريم يسكر المسام ويشد البشرة ويحارب التجاعيد وعلامات التقدم في العمر كريم الوصايف
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=905263

تخلصي من سواد الاباط والركب والاكواع والمناطق الحساسة مع كريم عروس المتميز
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...864&highlight=

ايدينج مسودة من السواقة تبين ايدين شابة وتلق من البياض الحل عندي 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...207&highlight=
كريم العرايس لتفتيح بشرة الجسم وتوحيد اللون اذا بغيتي جسم ابيض ولونه موحد لايطوفج 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...601&highlight=

تبييض المناطق الحساسة والاكواع والركب والحصول على جسم ابيض موحد اللون

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1178625
قناع العرايس بالاعشاب وماي الورد المغربي وخلي الكل يسال عن سبب صفاءبشرتج 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1023261
كريم نفخ و تكبير الشفايف وتوريدها الطبيعي وتميزي بشفايف وردية ممتلئة روعة 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1179158

اعشاب وزيوت الاطلس لحل جميع مشاكل الشعر وتمتعي بشعر قوي طويل وكثيف 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1179267

موضوع شامل لكل منتجاتي مع الصور وتجارب البنات حياكم الله خواتي ^^ 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...783&highlight=

----------


## ام الوصايف

تجارب واراء زبوناتي 
ربي يحفظكن زبوناتي الحبوبات ولا يحرمني منكن ^_^
بسم الله نبدأ 






> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته~~~
> 
> أشحالج أختي ؟؟؟؟؟
> أنا طلبت عنج من قبل كريم الأميرة وكان بغاية الروعة وتسلم إيدج على هذي الكريمات ...
> واحينه بغيت اطلب 2 كريم الاميرة + 1كريم هالات سود






> هلا اختي ام وصايف 
> 
> 
> انا طلبتج من عندج كريم العروس بصراااااحه طررررررررررررررررررررررررررر والله بدوم مدح انا اتريت قلت مابطرشلج رساله ع طول لين ما اجربه اسبوع وبصراحه كل يوم بشرتي تتحسن الحبوب الي ف ويهي خفن وبدون يروحن وبشرتي بدت تفتح ما شاء الله يعطيج العافيه حبيبتي واتاكدي اني بكون من زباينج






> مرحبا الغاليه 
> كيفك 
> ماادري شلون اشكرك من جد كل ماشفت بشرتي دعيتلك 
> مع اني مو منتظمه مره بس شفت نتيحه بالذات اني حامل وتعرفين النفسيه كيف 
> حبيبتي يغيت منك القناع وماء الورد بالاعشاب والصابونه 
> ااماالكريم لسى عندي ,,,,,ياريت تقولين لي كم سعرها بالريال ....


 



> بارك الله فيج خيتي على أمانتج مع الناس
> والله يكثّر من أمثالِج يالغلاااااا
> ويفتحها بويهِج ويرزقج من خيره الدايم
> 
> دمتي بحفظ الرحمن ورعايته وستره






> السلام عليج يالغلا اشحالج كل عام وانتي بخير الصراحه حبيت اشكرج ع الكريم الي وصلني ماتوقعت يوصل ثاني يوم بس مو غريبه عليج تذكرين قلت لج بشوفين مشاركتي قريب والكريم وايد استفدت منه وررروعه شوي عليه وبطلب منج اول مايخلص انا استخدمته عشر ايام ونتيجه واااو الله يوفقج يارب



عاشقة القمر
والله أنا ما بعرف صورة وجها لا ام الوصايف بس أمانه كريماتها احسن كريمات شفتها بحياتي وبألزات كريم الوصايف الصراحه كلمة رهييييييييييييييييييييييب قليل عليه والأحلا من هيك معاملة ام الوصايف والزوق كله. أنا بنصح كل وحده بدها بشره رائعه وحلوه وبدجنن عليكي بمنتجات ام الوصايف

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

> السلام عليكم
> 
> طلبيتي من اختي العزيزة والراقية ام الوصايف
> اعتذر لاني تأخرت وايد بوضع الصور ..ماحصلت فرصة ..غير ان التصوير كان عالسريع
> بس مب مهم التصوير كثر النتيجة اللي شفتها من كريماتها
> هذي مب اول مرة اشتري منها ومب اخر مرة ان شاءالله.. 
> 
> 
> اشتريت كريم الوصايف مع صابونة سودا...وبعد طرشت لي هدية سكراب للجسم وقلم وشي على شكل فراولة يمكن نحطه في السيارة اعتقد ^^
> ...






> *ماشاءلله عليج الغالــــــــــــــيه
> و بالفعل بعد اسبوعين من استخدامي لهالمنتج الكل لاحظ ان شفايفي صارت مليانه اكثر عن قبل , انا شفايفي حجمها متوسط و رفيجتي شفايفها صغيره , ثنيناتنا استخدمنا المنتج و صراااحه روووووووووووووعه
> و انا كنت أعاني من جفاف الشفايف لأني كنت آخذ حبوب الريكوتاين مالت حب الشباب , بس الحين و بفضل منتجج احس اني مب محتاجه لمرطبات الشفايف , امسح منتجت على شفايفي كل ما احس انه انمسح , 
> رووووووعه صراحه و انصج الجميع به*






> السلام عليكم
> 
> بصراحة وصلتني الطلبية واستانست عليها
> طبعا لا تنتظرين أمدح أغراضج لان ماشالله بضاعتج ماعليها كلاااااااااام
> استمري في النجاح و ان شالله من حسن الا احسن*






> مرحبا من يديد ختيه
> 
> استخدمت مجموعة شذى
> اغسل ويهي بالصابونه 3 مرات ف اليوم
> والقناع احطه 10 دقايق ، والكريم احطه فليل
> 
> 
> والحين من 8 ايام
> وربعي ملاحظين ان بشرتيه صافيه وافتح عن قبل وبعض النااس يغارون ههه غديت احلا عنهم
> ...






> مساء الخير 
> 
> الغاليه بغيت كريم عروس للجسم لأني ماخذتنه من قبل وصرااااحه وااااايد نفعني
> معاج الوله من ******** موبايلي : **********





حرم لوتاه:
جربت كريم الاميره مع صابونه الاركان كلمه روعه شووي عليهوووووووم والله ماصارلي 5 ايام لوني فررررررررررررررق والعلايم خفت وبشرتي ورديه وفيها نضاره حتى الهالات السودااا خفت بشكللللللل ملحووظ واكييد بجرب باقي المنتجات لاني عندي ثقه تامه في ام الوصايف ماشالله تبارك الله اسم على مسمى وتعاملهااااا

روح الورد :
مرحبا أحب أن أبارك وأشكر ام الوصايف على إفتتاح الموقع اللي بيسهل علي الاختيار من المنتجات مباشرة دون الحاجة لدخول منتديات ...وأود أن اشكرها على المنتجات الرائعة ومنها كريم عروس 2009 اللي غير بشرتيه 180 درجة وما أستغني عنه وقناع العرايس الرائع فعلا ينور الويه وينظفه وصلصال جبال الاطلس نظف ويهي من الخاطر وماي ورد الأعشاب رووعة ما أستغني عنه فعلا مميز بلونه وريحته ومفعوله الرائع ...وكريم الواقي من الشمس رووعة خفيف على البشرة ماينشف مرة ولا يتم لزج مناسب لجونا الحار...بالنسبة للصوابين صابونة اللوز والأركان تنور الويه من أول مرة وصابونة الأركان للجسم تفتح من أول أسبوع وتشل الاسمرار والصابونة السودا رهييبة توحد اللون ...ومهما تكلمت عن هالمنتجات ما أوفي أم الوصايف حقها من الإبداع ...تسلم ايديج أم الوصايف

ام حسين :
انا عن نفسي ما أستغنى عن كريم الاميره وكريم عروس 2009 أخيرا حصلت شي ينفغ لي لالالالاتفوتون على عمركم منتجات أم الوصايف والله العظيم رهييييبه مشكوووره يا أم الوصايف عساج عالقوه
هيه نسيت أقول خذت بعد مجموعة شذى وااايد فنان ينعم الويه ويشيل الشوائب وينووور الويه والله على ما أقول شهيد


انا وطني:
السلام عليكم بصراحة منتجات أم الوصايف روووعة وخاصة كريم العروسه 2009 لأنه صج أيبيض الوجه ويخفف آثارالبقع وأنا صار لي شهرين أستعمله وأحس وجهي أتفتح وآثارالبقع إختفت


ميثة المنصوري:
الله يعطيج العافية ويوفقج يارب جميع منتجاتج في قمة الروعة انا وحدة من الناس الي ع طول مع ام الوصايف ومستحيل استغنى عن منتجاتها الله يوفقج

فيض القمر:
انا شريت من عندج منتج كريم الاميره واااااااايد حلو حسيت بالفرق لما تميت استعمله وفي اسبوعين طلعت لي النتيجه خدودي صارت تحمر وابيضيت طبعا مشكوره 

*روح الورد *:
باركيلي يا أم الوصايف...افتكيت من الهالات السودا والفضل لمستحضراتج..في الليل أحط من كريم عروس على ويهي وعلى منطقة العيون وفي النهار أحط من كريم الهالات السودا اللي من عندج وما شاء الله اختفت الهالات السودا وصارت منطقة العيون عندي فااتحة وحلوة وناعمة ..الله لا يحرمني منج ومن وصفاتج

----------


## ام الوصايف

> هلااا فديتج حبيت اشكرج علي الطلبية الصراحة الكريم وااااااااااااايد اوكي حسيت ان النتيجة من اول استعمال وشكلي دوووووووم نشالله بطلب من عندج والله وفقج في تجارتج نشاءالله






> مرحبا ... وصلت الطلبيه ومشالله يجنن اول ماحطيتها حسيت اينه يشد.. ويعطي رونق.. والله يعطيج خير انشالله.. بتوفيق لج..






> السلام عليكم احب اشكرك على سعه صدرك وتعاملك الطيب وصلتني طلبيتي وجزاك الله الف خير وهذا مماجعلني انعامل معك واطلب طلبيه ثانيه وسأرسلك على الخاص واكرر شكري لك






> السلاام عليكم..شحـالج أختي وشخباارج الصرااحه مجموعة بشرتي الورديه وايد روعه وهالمجموعه كانت لأختي وانـاا جربت وياهاا وبعد استخدام اول مره ربيعاتي الي فالجامعه لاحظو فرق بيسط من اول استخدام واكيد ويا الاستخدام الدايم بيكوون الفرق اكثر وسألوني عن اسم المجموعه واسمج وقلت لهم^^ واختـي تقول انهـاا لاحظت فرق عن قبل..ومشكوووره وااايد وااااايد وانـأا وخواتي حبينـــااا انجرب عندج كريماات اكثر.. وابـــااا اطلب منج ************************************* ******************************** *********************** ويعطيج العــاافيه فديتج وربي يوفقج في تجارتج ^^







> مشكورة على السرعه وتعاملج الراقي وصلتني الطلبيه امس مكبر الشفايف والنتيجه من اول استخدام الصراحه وايد حلو ..





> ما أعرف كيف أشكرج على الستحضرات الرائعة ...جربت الماسك ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن خلى ويهي يلج ومنور واايد حلو عجبني وحسيته نظف ويهي بشكل وااضح أحيانا كنت أسوي تنظيف في الصالون وما حس زود فرق ماشاء الله مستحضراتج تنور الويه وماي الورد بالأعشاب اللي عندج فعلا ما يتحصل ومميز ومفعوله رووعة الله لا يحرمنا منج ومن وصفاتج






> مرحبا الغاليه... شحالج.. انا امس استلمت الطلبيه وجربت الصابونه و الكريم و الصراحه عيبني واايد وحتى خواتي اتخبلو ع الكريم لانها تنعم الجسم واايد والله اني من امس طايحه اتدهن بالكريم من كثر ماعايبني والله منتجاتج ماعليها كلام ماشاء الله عليج.. بغيت اطلب حق خواتي 2 من كريم العروس ويا صابونته و بغيت بعد 1من كريم الاميره للويه ويا صابونته و 1 من العكر الفاسي والسموووحه منج طولت عليج...

----------


## ام الوصايف

> شخباارج الغااليـــه؟؟
> 
> شو اقوولج فديــتج طبعا انا جربت كريم الوصايف والقناع الصرااحه ويهي ماشاء الله اللهم لا حسد..روعه وتغير 180 درجه..الحمدلله..صدقيني مستاانسه..لاني حااولت ويااه واايد باكثر عن شي..
> وتسلمــين الغااليــه..الحين تاكدت انه خلطااتج تستاهل هالسعر..ويعطيــج الف عاافيــه..حبي..






> هلا الغاليه ام الوصايف بصراحه أنا خذت من عندج كريم العرايس روووعه حياتي والله مااجاملج بهذا الشي الكريم روعه حسيت بنعومه ونظافه من اول اسبوع وراحت البقع البنيه اللي في جسمي مشكوره يالغاليه






> الكريم وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد عجبني وحلو ع البشره احسها وايد تغيرة واستوت حيويه ورطبه ^^ تسلمين ياقلبي



 cute MaMa:
مرحبا الغاليه
شحالج ربج بخيــر؟؟؟
اذا تذكرين انا طلبت منج جم من مرة للوالده
وماشالله امايه لليوم وهي تمدح في خلطاتج
عسا ربيه يوفقج دنيا واخره

فطامي fm :
ماتقصرين يالغاليه استخدمت القناع البارحه وايد حلو خليته على ويهي 10 دقايق عيبتني النتيجه 
الله يوفقك ويبارك لك 

m3aanda :
اختي ام الوصاايف ..

الله يرزقج من حلاااله .. الصراحه انا جربت ماسك الأعشاب بماء الورد والصراااااااااااحه روعة ..

fa6oom :
السلام عليكم 
فديتج ابصراحه ماسك عجييييييييييييييييييييب صدق اتحسين بالفرق هذا وبشرتي حساسه بس ماشالله من استعملته اول مره ونتيجه اتبين واستمريت عليه وبديت استعمله كل اسبوع والحمدالله الكل لاحظ وقام يتمدح ببشرتي عاد للامانه انا قلتلهم عنج وعن الماسك لانه كل شي فيه طبيعي ويفيد كل النوع للبشرة ولين اليوم انا طلبت منج 3 مرات ودليل انه نفعني والحمدالله 

اشكرج اختي على الماسك

----------


## ام الوصايف

> السلام عليكم ام الوصايف
> 
> انا طلبت من عند الكريم الفرنسي لتكبير الصدر
> وقلوس تكبير الشفايف وكيرم العرايس للتبيض
> 
> صراحه لاحظت فرق كبير في حجم صدري مشكوره حبوبه واااااااااااااايد وايد
> 
> وكانت عندي جلسة ليزر وكنت حاطه القلوس
> 
> ...






> أم الوصايف حبيت أشكرج على المستحضرات الرااائعة جربت كريم عروسة 2009 أول مرة احس بشرتيه رطبة وندية بهالشكل ومن أقوم الصبح وأغسل ويهي اتم فيه لمعة طبيعية بصراحة تغيير جذري صارلبشرتيه أول مرة أحس بمعنى البشرة الناعمة شرات اليهال عمري ما حسيتها غير مع مستحضراتج واسعارج بعد جدا مناسبة أشكرج من صميم قلبي خليتي عندي ثقة في بشرتيه إنها حللوة وصافيه بدون مكياج وملفته للنظر
> 
> تقبلي تحياتي






> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،
> كل عام وانتِ بألف خير وعساج من العايدين
> آسفه وايد عالتأخير من زمان بغيت اكتبلج بس انشغلت وصلتني الاغراض كريم العرايس ومجموعة العرايس، من قبل طلب كريم العرايس وبأمانه خلصته كله لأنه رهيب عن جد، لدرجة أني حطيت منه في عبوه استخدمها في الدوام حق يديني. بس مجموعة العرايس ماجربتها ببتدي باجر بإذن الله. والصراحه وااااااااااااااااااااايد عجبني التعامل معاج جزاك الله خير على هالامانه والطيبه والاحترام.
> 
> واكيد اكيد راح استمر في التعامل وياج.
> 
> ومشكووووره جداً جداً جداً والسموحه الغاليه






> السلام عليكم والرحمه
> 
> هلا الغاليه..بس حبيت اخبرج انه الطلبيه وصلتني يوم السبت..ومن يومها استخدمت الكريم والصابونه"كريم الاميره" وصار لي 4 ايام وانا استعمله..والله احس ويهي صار ناعم وبشرتي صافيه..صدق ماشاءالله منتجاتج اللي بياخذها ما بيندم..وتعاملج وايد حلو..وان شاءالله يوم بيخلص بشتري ثاني






> واااااااااااااوووووو مـآ شاء الله والله 
> أستخدمت الكريم كريم العروس 2009 ونمت فيه 
> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن فتح لي ويهي .. 
> بشرتي تفتحت ما شاء الله من أول يوم شي عجيب والله .. لا إله إلا الله 
> ومشكووره ع الطريقه ..







> السلام عليكم والرحمه
> 
> شخبارج الغالية ..
> 
> حبيت اشكرج ع المجموعة
> 
> لو شو اقول مابقدر اوصف لج
> 
> خاصة الماسك انا عشقته
> ...






> انا وصلني الكريم من يوومين بس مااعرف احس بتحسن ..اوو رااحه تحت عيووني 
> 
> لمن احطه اناام وانا استخدمه مرتين مثل مااهو مكتوووب ....واللي عاجبني فيه ان البشره تمتصه بسرعه وهوو رقيق ع بشره العين ....
> 
> رووعه بصرآآحه وان شااء الله بخبرج بالتطورآآت كل ماخفت الهالات ع طوول بقوولكم
> 
> بصرآآآحه انا مرتاحه وايد للمنتج ....
> 
> وام الوصاايف شهادتني فيها مجرووحه
> ...

----------


## ام الوصايف

{ أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق }
{ أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر عباده }
{ أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من كل عين حاسدة }
{ أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من كل نفس غير راضية }
{ بسم الله خير الأسماء بسم الله اللذي لا يضر مع اسمه داء }
 { بسم الله خير الأسماء بسم الله اللذي لا يضر مع اسمه شئ في الأرض ولا في }
{ السماء وهو السميع العليم }
{ ما شاء الله ولا قوة الا بالله }

----------


## ام الوصايف

{ أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق }
{ أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر عباده }
{ أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من كل عين حاسدة }
{ أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من كل نفس غير راضية }
{ بسم الله خير الأسماء بسم الله اللذي لا يضر مع اسمه داء }
 { بسم الله خير الأسماء بسم الله اللذي لا يضر مع اسمه شئ في الأرض ولا في }
{ السماء وهو السميع العليم }
{ ما شاء الله ولا قوة الا بالله }

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفرالله العظيم واتوب اليه

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفرالله العظيم

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفرالله العظيم واتوب اليه

----------


## عليا بنت سيف

الله يوفقج الغاليه

----------


## ام الوصايف

> الله يوفقج الغاليه


مشكورة الغلا ربي يحفظج

----------


## ام الوصايف

{ أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق }
{ أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر عباده }
{ أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من كل عين حاسدة }
{ أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من كل نفس غير راضية }
{ بسم الله خير الأسماء بسم الله اللذي لا يضر مع اسمه داء }
 { بسم الله خير الأسماء بسم الله اللذي لا يضر مع اسمه شئ في الأرض ولا في }
{ السماء وهو السميع العليم }
{ ما شاء الله ولا قوة الا بالله }

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفرالله العظيم

----------


## ام الوصايف

الحمدلله ❤

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفرالله استغفرالله

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفرالله العظيم

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفرالله العظيم

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفرالله العظيم

----------


## ام الوصايف

يافارج آلهم ويآكاشف آلغم فرج همي ويسر آمري و آرحم ضعفي و قلة حيلتي وآرزقني من حيث لا آحتسب يآرب آلعالمين قال آلرسول صلى الله عليه واله وسلم (‘مَن آخبَرَ آلناس بِهذآ آلدعاء فَرج الله هَمهَ‘)

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفرالله العظيم

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفرالله العظيم

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفرالله العظيم

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفرالله العظيم

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفرالله العظيم

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفرالله العظيم

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفرالله العظيم

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفرالله العظيم

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفرالله العظيم

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفرالله العظيم

----------


## مونتاج

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفرالله العظيم

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفرالله العظيم

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفرالله العظيم

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفرالله العظيم واتوب اليه ❤

----------

